# 👀 LF Chamelion Sand Tilefish



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Has anyone got access to this fish or ever seen it around? It changes colour like crazy.
Hoplolatilus chlupatyi
Check this out:


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I've seen them at R2O and SUM.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

....and CRS. All 3 stores get them in now and then. Once in a blue moon NAFB as well.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

I got one from r2o aquariums about a year ago. Super cool fish, it never calmed down and kept whacking the lid so hard it eventually killed itself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

So....if anyone sees one in their travels, let me know.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

uniboob said:


> I got one from r2o aquariums about a year ago. Super cool fish, it never calmed down and kept whacking the lid so hard it eventually killed itself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow...that's a tough way to go. Sorry to hear that man.



Crayon said:


> So....if anyone sees one in their travels, let me know.


Done.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks for posting Crayon 

I have been interested in acquiring a purple tilefish - Hoplolatilus purpureus, but I can't find them anywhere 

If they show up on Colin at Reef Boutique's listing I will get one from him 

SUM told me that they get them from time to time but nothing specific so who knows

If you ever see them Red, I'd appreciate the heads up


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Understood. Okey doke.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Bullet said:


> Thanks for posting Crayon
> 
> I have been interested in acquiring a purple tilefish - Hoplolatilus purpureus, but I can't find them anywhere
> 
> ...


Ya gotta go for the Chamelion! Some days it will be purple, some days it will be yellow, it's just like having different fish every day!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Crayon said:


> Ya gotta go for the Chamelion! Some days it will be purple, some days it will be yellow, it's just like having different fish every day!


OK sounds good 
Let's see what Super Detective Red comes up with !


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I bought two from R2O long time ago and they were doing great for few months, then for unknown reason, one had died and the other died not long after 

My understanding is that they are delicate fish to keep.


----------



## imy112 (Dec 8, 2011)

notclear said:


> I bought two from R2O long time ago and they were doing great for few months, then for unknown reason, one had died and the other died not long after
> 
> My understanding is that they are delicate fish to keep.


Bought one from r2o as well and he ended up passing 2 weeks later. Was told they generally don't ship well(quarantine is a must). Also, tile fish generally do better in threes.

Happy hunting!


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Beautiful Fish but far too complicated for most I would assume. Here is a great write up on keeping them.
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2010/9/fish

Scroll down to "Sand Tilefish in the Aquarium" for the good facts/


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

AK had these a couple of weeks ago, worth a call.
Would be great if Notclear would chime in here - he has had great luck with purple tilefish.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Actually I have only one purple tile left. But I do still have two skunk tile. The other purple tile fishes all died of jumping through eggcrate holes until finally I fixed the eggcrate with some mesh. But still from time to time my skunk still find a way swimming down through my first sump to the other sump!

I got most of my tilefish from reefquarium. Big Ken would hold the fish for me until they ate before I took them home. Also buy only they have no problem swimming right.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks for the very informed background notclear

A very challenging fish to be sure


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Of the 4 types of tilefish I have kept and in my tank, the order of difficulty is as follows:

Bluehead, flashing, purple, skunk.

I tried the Bluehead twice but no luck for them living in my tank for over 3 months. Surprisingly the skunk should be more difficult, but I haven't lost one yet!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

